# Why is it so hard to get a band together?



## CrownofWorms (May 20, 2012)

The more I do this, the more I'm either getting some session musician that can't make it or no permanent member at all. Hell I feel I'm the only one that want's to do this, everybody else looks at like its something to get ready for your High School's "Battle of the Bands" to get all the brain dead girls. If that was the case I would start a screamo/post hardcore band, but I'm not into that nor do I have the drive to do that sorta thing to just do it(its like applying for a job that you hate or will hate). 

Even though almost all the people in my age range want to do that mundane shit(I'm 16 right now goin on 17 in a month). Maybe its the age range. From my experience most teens don't even care, they see it as something to do when they're bored until they find something else( They view Prom and hanging out and partying with your "crew" is more important than a band ). They won't take it as seriously or even try to make a professional band. When I reach out to older guys, they're either way too old, or don't take myself seriously due to my age.

How do guys like Cannibal Corpse, Meshuggah, Morbid Angel,Slayer, and many more(just putting out big examples) get to have little lineup changes due to musical differences and its like I have to think about finding new guys every month due to reliability and seriousness. 

Well that's a rant I think the community on SSrg can give their whole take and experiences on this, I'm just wondering, since its difficult to even get a a band to practice. 


Discuss


----------



## fps (May 20, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> The more I do this, the more I'm either getting some session musician that can't make it or no permanent member at all. Hell I feel I'm the only one that want's to do this, everybody else looks at like its something to get ready for your High School's "Battle of the Bands" to get all the brain dead girls. If that was the case I would start a screamo/post hardcore band, but I'm not into that nor do I have the drive to do that sorta thing to just do it(its like applying for a job that you hate or will hate).
> 
> Even though almost all the people in my age range want to do that mundane shit(I'm 16 right now goin on 17 in a month). Maybe its the age range. From my experience most teens don't even care, they see it as something to do when they're bored until they find something else( They view pProm is more important than a band). They won't take it as seriously or even try to make a professional band. When I reach out to older guys, they're either way too old, or don't take myself seriously due to my age.
> 
> ...



I didn't even pick up a guitar til I was 17 and I'm now a very dedicated and diligent player, when you're 16/17 not only are most of the people who play not very good at their instruments, you've got to deal with the ultra-sensitivity that comes with trying to form a semi-working relationship with teenagers, the most likely group in the world to say *hey fuck you!!* at the first sign of trouble, by approx 1,000,000,000 times. Don't despair, just keep playing and look for like-minded people with potential, the ones who will work away and know what they want. 

The bands you're mentioning are enormous bands who've been going for years, but even they didn't start that young, not everyone can be Decapitated with a settled lineup of insanely talented people and a record out at 15. Don't worry too much, just enjoy the experiences that come your way, and try and play some shows!!


----------



## -One- (May 20, 2012)

Dude, I know that feel. My scene is so stagnant, it's not even funny. Everyone still wants to sound like August Burns Red, The Ghost Inside, and Job for a Cowboy. It's really hard to find people around here, my age or not (I'm 18), who want to play progressive metal (think The Contortionist meets Meshuggah). We've gone through a couple drummers, because some just didn't have the chops, and others had too much ego, and we can't find a drummer who can play our material, AND be level-headed and dedicated like we are. Luckily, the rest of the band came together pretty easily. I guess it helps when I do all of the writing, musically and lyrically, but whatever. I'm fairly productive, and wrote most of the EP we're working on in about a week. Still sucks that we're going to have to program drums since we don't have a drummer.


----------



## bhakan (May 20, 2012)

I think the problem is that there is a lot of criteria. They have to be into the same music as you (which narrows people down A LOT when playing niche genres like progressive metal), they have to have the chops, they have to be dedicated, you have to be able to get along with them well, and if you have a 7/8/whatever string guitar, you have to work with that. And those are basically all hard characteristics/criteria to find on their own, let alone all together.


----------



## -One- (May 20, 2012)

bhakan said:


> I think the problem is that there is a lot of criteria. They have to be into the same music as you (which narrows people down A LOT when playing niche genres like progressive metal), they have to have the chops, they have to be dedicated, you have to be able to get along with them well, and if you have a 7/8/whatever string guitar, you have to work with that. And those are basically all hard characteristics/criteria to find on their own, let alone all together.


This is all true 
Living in a decently sized town like I do (pop. 48,000), you'd think I'd find at least one other guy with an 8-string, but no, my band's other guitarist is the only one, and he only got one because I did. Hell, there's only like 5 of us with 7-strings that I know of, and our other guitarist isn't one of the 5, he just plays a drop-tuned 6 when I use my 7.

Just keep dedicated and vigilant, and try to put your name out there, it really works.
Also, go to _lots_ of local shows. It's how I played bass in a generic, but popular metalcore band, and got the offer for guitar and vocals in two others (but I turned them down, one was too generic for me [think old Chelsea Grin but with only one guitarist], and the other was 80% breakdowns). Just go to shows, and network. I'm friends with all the local bands, so everyone knows me. It's how I met my bassist, and my entire old band.


----------



## Danukenator (May 20, 2012)

First off, I want to say, I have NO experience at this. What I do have is the fascinating experience of watching a band form, go from it's infancy, change, play gigs and then fall apart. I can provide some advice based on talking and knowing everyone in this band.

1. Find people who play well or are interested in forming a band, put out a Craigslist ad. Throw an ad up here. This is obvious but hell, might as well say it.

2. Have and idea of what you want to play and an idea only. If you want to play Deathcore versions of lullaby songs you should probably start out by recording and releasing on your own and find people over time. Otherwise, be prepared to have this thing morph in a way that everybody is happy. The band I saw had too many interests that were stiffed because they were a Alternative whatever band.

3. Look in places you wouldn't expect for players. In my theory class, there was this little freshmen. I figured she was another chorus person that was there to sing or whatever. Nope, kickass bluegrass player that blows me away when it comes to playing. I'd never have expected that, so leave no stone upturned. 

4. This is more of an issue when you actually have people, but it's not 100% yet. Be open about stuff. If the drummer needs to go, he needs to go and it is better to do it sooner than latter. Behind the back bullshit isn't a joke and does happen. It just happened to Van Halen. Do you have two hardcore Republicans who are also Westbro members? Do you also have two homosexual members who are Marxist and are reading into Islam? That probably won't end well. You need to screen the people to prevent issues down the line. I'm not saying, everyone needs to be X or they are out. I'm saying if two people are obviously not going to get along, it needs to be dealt with before it hurts more people and factions are made.

5. Be willing to play in someone else's band. Let's say you are an AC/DC dude. If you can't find people, try playing in a band, that isn't your primary interest, like a blues band. You'll learn some tricks of a different genre and meet people that are committed to playing in a band. You obviously can't hate the music but playing is good experience regardless. I know a lot of people that have networked with other players by doing this. Plus, being able to play anything and everything makes you a very desirable player in an age of people clashing genre's. 

Hope this helps. Out of curiosity, what are you looking to play. If you are near Chicago, I'd figure there would be many musicians.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 20, 2012)

Danukenator said:


> Hope this helps. Out of curiosity, what are you looking to play. If you are near Chicago, I'd figure there would be many musicians.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 20, 2012)

i feel for you. In that age range people are soo unreliable. Its hard to get them to even respond to a text let alone come to practice and contribute regularly to a band. For me its always been just me and my bass player who are really committed to our musical projects. Hopefully we'll be able to find people who are as interested and get along as well as us.

Adding in playing ERGs even just 7 strings makes it even more difficult to find a second guitarist.


----------



## Leuchty (May 20, 2012)

Do what im doing...

Write your own tunes (guitar, bass, drums, lyrics, vocals, etc)

Record them at home to your best ability.

Promote as much as you can, while looking like a full band.

Look for members in the meantime...


----------



## broj15 (May 20, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Do what im doing...
> 
> Write your own tunes (guitar, bass, drums, lyrics, vocals, etc)
> 
> ...


 
That's the way I'm doing it. It just sucks not having another musician to bounce ideas off of. Especially when you're your own worst critic


----------



## 3074326 (May 20, 2012)

Drummers who aren't in four bands already don't exist in Ohio. That's my biggest problem. I don't even care what type of music at this point. I just want to play some fucking music. 

I feel like I should give up looking for metal drummers. Those two words shouldn't even be used in the same sentence in Columbus. I work in a music store and I can't find drummers, how fucked is that?


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (May 21, 2012)

Your age range could definitely be a factor, but I've been in a few bands that had older members (in their 40s) that were just as flaky as bands I've been in with younger members (think 17-20ish), and subsequently, each band fell apart. But then, once you get past the flakiness issue (or previous commitments, god forbid), you're left with the vision for the band which will obviously be different from everyone else in some way or another. Hopefully it's a small matter, so that compromise can come in. But more often than not, that's where band members develop massive control issues. 

Solution? People suck, so get good at everything and do it all yourself.




3074326 said:


> I work in a music store and I can't find drummers


You and me both  Granted, the shop I'm in is very guitar-centric, but you'd think someone would have some connections at least. Shit.


----------



## -One- (May 21, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Drummers who aren't in four bands already don't exist in Ohio. That's my biggest problem. I don't even care what type of music at this point. I just want to play some fucking music.
> 
> I feel like I should give up looking for metal drummers. Those two words shouldn't even be used in the same sentence in Columbus. I work in a music store and I can't find drummers, how fucked is that?


You live in the _huge_ hometown of The Crimson Armada, Miss May I, and Attack Attack!, and you can't find a drummer? You've got to be doing this wrong. Just saying. Someone in the 738,000 people there plays drums and isn't in a band already.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm starting to feel as if I've been surrounded by the wrong people. It's like in my area I'm the only guy that has this passion to play and listen to extreme music. At my age I'm starting to feel as if people are getting the feeling that extreme music was a phase in their life and now prefer stuff like alternative, gospel, normal rock, dubstep. Kids around are acting as if it's something to be embarrassed about and look at it as a phase. Pretty much forget about where they came from

The people I have wanted to play with. It's almost a rare chance to keep in touch and Idk I just don't feel the passion of playing this type of music(people within my age group). 

It's like I said before and nothing seems to get better, I keep getting back into the same dead ends as usual. Hell half the metal fans I meet are not from Chicago


----------



## GSingleton (Jul 22, 2012)

Been trying to get a band together for 4 years...I live in kentucky....figure out the music scene haha


----------



## Sam MJ (Jul 22, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> I'm starting to feel as if I've been surrounded by the wrong people. It's like in my area I'm the only guy that has this passion to play and listen to extreme music. At my age I'm starting to feel as if people are getting the feeling that extreme music was a phase in their life and now prefer stuff like alternative, gospel, normal rock, dubstep. Kids around are acting as if it's something to be embarrassed about and look at it as a phase. Pretty much forget about where they came from
> 
> The people I have wanted to play with. It's almost a rare chance to keep in touch and Idk I just don't feel the passion of playing this type of music(people within my age group).
> 
> It's like I said before and nothing seems to get better, I keep getting back into the same dead ends as usual. Hell half the metal fans I meet are not from Chicago


 
Maybe you should go the other way then, be proud of it, wear band t-shirts, put up notices, play infront of people at school, even if you're just practising. You never know, 'that quiet guy who sits in the corner of the room and keeps to themselves' might end up being a huge death metal fan with the chops to prove it .


----------



## Alex6534 (Jul 22, 2012)

The hardest part for me so far is finding a damn bassist.... Any that do join are in 3 or more projects and can't keep up with the cost, or they're always late


----------



## Krigloch the Furious (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been looking for people to finish up my power metal band (im singing) for over 2 years. 
No one plays an instrument these days. And people dont like good music.

Hell, I've been looking to play some metal (guitar in a death, black, power, heavy....) for years. And I cannot find anyone! 
And if I do find someone, they are god awful.

musicians are fucktards. They all say they are good... bragging about their skills. Then when they show up, they blow ass and have incredibly awful tone. 
Makes me want to give up.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 22, 2012)

I gave up. Didn't matter if people were 16, 21, 25, 30 years old - every musician I've ever tried to do anything with has been (A) not good enough to play in a band or (B) flaky as fucking hell.

I'm eventually going to finish my current CD and work on some more stuff where I am "the band" but recently I've just quit playing almost entirely. The constant struggle to get people to even practice songs and show up at rehearsal completely turned me off of music.


----------



## CTID (Jul 22, 2012)

Not to attack you, I don't know if situations have changed or not, but you made a thread a few months back talking about how everyone you've been in a band with has a shit music taste and doesn't want to play what you want to play.

Have you considered that YOU might be the problem? I never had trouble finding anybody in high school, and once I played a few shows, I knew enough people that when that band fell through, I was able to form a new band with them.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 22, 2012)

CTID said:


> Not to attack you, I don't know if situations have changed or not, but you made a thread a few months back talking about how everyone you've been in a band with has a shit music taste and doesn't want to play what you want to play.
> 
> Have you considered that YOU might be the problem? I never had trouble finding anybody in high school, and once I played a few shows, I knew enough people that when that band fell through, I was able to form a new band with them.


 

That whole thread I did about music tastes was only one occasion. We had alot of pressure and I was disappointed that I thought everyone else worked on weeks on on certain songs when really they weren't doing anything during the 3+ weeks we had planned to practice. When the 2 days before the show occurred they changed their mind and didn't know what to play when im doing all the goddamn work for 3 weeks the other members were idk what they were doing but I know they weren't like doing extremely important stuff( like job and legal issues and family/school etc). But they changed their mind at the last minute and wanted to play stuff that deviated from what we did all due to simplicity. I tried my best to find stuff that was simple but fun for everyone. It was too much stress and we just stopped. 

Besides i made this thread before that incident

End was we got over it and noticed our mistakes and went on with life. But the members kinda got even more flakey. I mean they couldn't even make anytime to do anything else. It wasn't about the stupid attempt at the show since we got over it. It was more. Even the guitarist changed his # and did not try to tell everyone in the band. Its like he left and didn't let us know what happened. Besides he did almost nothing to support the band. Great player, flakey attitude


----------



## CTID (Jul 22, 2012)

A lot of musicians are flaky people, that's just how it can be. You need to put yourself out there and make it well known that you're trying to start a band with talented people willing to work. Make sure they're committed before they join.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I gave up. Didn't matter if people were 16, 21, 25, 30 years old - every musician I've ever tried to do anything with has been (A) not good enough to play in a band or (B) flaky as fucking hell.
> 
> I'm eventually going to finish my current CD and work on some more stuff where I am "the band" but recently I've just quit playing almost entirely. The constant struggle to get people to even practice songs and show up at rehearsal completely turned me off of music.



I'll borrow your quote because I feel exactly the same way.

I've been playing since 1991. No, I'm not a super good guitarist, I'm average when compared to most people here, but I have passion and I'm good enough to make good songs. Still, I tried to have a band since I started playing. I was 8 when I started, now I'm 29. I tried to have a band again this year, we had two rehearsals, but people just aren't interested, they don't show up, I keep calling and no one answers, plus several other problems. 

I officially gave up. I'm not sad about the state of music, I'm really excited about music, but it seems to me that I just can't have a band. I would do a one-man-band kind of project, I play guitar, bass and while I'm not the best, I could be the singer of a band easily, but I don't play drums, I tried many times, but I just can't play drums properly because of my legs.... long story short, I just can't record anything that isn't an acoustic only kind of thing. So, fuck it, I think I'll just appreciate good bands and watch from the outside, I wanted to be inside so bad, but I just can't.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Jul 22, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Write your own tunes (guitar, bass, drums, lyrics, vocals, etc)
> Record them at home to your best ability.
> Promote as much as you can, while looking like a full band.
> Look for members in the meantime.



I understand your frustration and have been through it, so this is what I did/am doing as well. If you're serious about doing something and you can't find others to help, learn how to do it your damn self. 

Oh and whatever you do, DON'T FUCKING GIVE UP! Find a way, make a way!


----------



## Ojinomoto (Jul 22, 2012)

lucasreis said:


> ...but I don't play drums, I tried many times, but I just can't play drums properly because of my legs.... long story short, I just can't record anything that isn't an acoustic only kind of thing. So, fuck it, I think I'll just appreciate good bands and watch from the outside, I wanted to be inside so bad, but I just can't.



You know, they make this program called Superior Drummer that'll take care of that? Ive seen two guitarist onstage who used it as a backing track that was played from an mp3 player. Find a way, make a way.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2012)

I found the same thing when I was your age. I just wound up jamming with older people but around 18-19 its much easier to find people to play with that are normal human beings and not a bunch of fucking freaks. 

Ive had some good luck with people on these boards, they tend to be very motivated.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 22, 2012)

Just try and find a singer for a J-rock band. Me and the bass player have posted on every forum we're on and one person replied and then never messaged him back again.


----------



## EndOfWill (Jul 22, 2012)

I am in the same boat. I'm 17. AND I'm from a small town. The closest major city is an hour and a half away, and all they have is deathcore and pop punk. I have tried working with several bands, dealing with their mediocre music (Ideally I would like to play brutal death metal or black metal), making it to every practice, and giving 100%, but they have all crashed and burned. I have just recently started having success with internet projects. Though you may lose the ability to tour, you can find members that want the same thing you do. This is what happened with my slam project, Swine Overlord. So if you can't find a band, try an internet project with a friend.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh good Im not the only one that has problems finding other band mates.

Nobody wants it bad enough around here.


----------



## Ckackley (Jul 22, 2012)

1. Musicians are flaky

2. Musicians each have their own style which seldom matches what anyone else wants.

3. Musicians are flaky. 

4. It takes a lot for people to be dedicated to ANYTHING , let alone a band. 

5. Musicians are flaky. 

I didn't enjoy being in a band until I was in my 30's. Seems it takes that long for everyone to get to a place where they have time and resources to really do something. Also in my current band we all have REALLY different influences/styles. We're at a point now where we just mash all the influences together and what comes out is US. Is the music we're making 100% what I want ? Nope. But it's pretty damned close and my band mates are awesome.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 23, 2012)

broj15 said:


> That's the way I'm doing it. It just sucks not having another musician to bounce ideas off of. Especially when you're your own worst critic


Dude...  Get your ass over here sometime.

I just recently found the first permanent member of my band through Craigslist so I would suggest that. You need a lot of patience though. I've been trying to get a full band together for like 5 years and just now it's me and a drummer. Got a fuckton of music though, so it's cool 

My tips would be:
- Make sure you know for absolute certain what you are going to play in the band you're trying to form. Whether that be to describe it in a certain way until you find members or to write music first, then find members who want to play it and write in that style.
-Network as much as possible. Meet friends of friends who play any instrument, any style. Chance are that a blues player who doesn't like metal at all will have a metal friend who's looking for a band.
-Be professional. No one wants to be in a band with someone who is childish, cannot meet deadlines, is a flake, etc, etc.
-Be proficient enough at your instrument that you can play whatever may be asked of you.

Hope this helps!


----------



## King Loudness (Jul 23, 2012)

Amen bro. I'm 17 and have had bands on the go since I was 11 or so and truthfully I'm burning out on the whole thing. As a previous poster stated, most teenagers are not all that skilled (due to being new or lack of practice perhaps) and they're usually in a band for reasons OTHER than music. My last major hard rock band was poised to hit fairly big time (from a local standpoint) and gear up to start recording our debut album, but we ended up breaking up for the second time for the same old reason: not enough commitment or communication. The singer has been at me to reform it (for a THIRD time mind you) and I just don't know if I have the heart to do it... I feel like the same old things would pop again and again and I'd end up leaving again. As a secondary factor I'm fairly happy right now musically as I'm getting my solo career off the ground and I can just hire adult musicians 

W.


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 23, 2012)

Ojinomoto said:


> You know, they make this program called Superior Drummer that'll take care of that? Ive seen two guitarist onstage who used it as a backing track that was played from an mp3 player. Find a way, make a way.



I'll definitely check it out! Thank you


----------



## pink freud (Jul 23, 2012)

Guitarists are flaky egotistical divas.
Good drummers are rare as fuck, and because of that hold a lot of power.
Bass players are either so passive in a band they might as well not even exist, ex-guitar players who were out-ego'd or are talented enough that they would rather be playing in some funk-jazz-fusion band.
Keyboard players figured out the $$$ is in techno/dance.
And singers are like guitar players but think they own the band and never help with loading/unloading equipment.

That's why.


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 23, 2012)

As a south Wisconsin resident, I can confirm the WI/IL music scene is rather lackluster.


----------



## charlieshreds (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as everyone else,haha.I just figure "hey! i'll do a instrumental album"in that time though i've scrapped 3 albums worth of songs for whatever reason.I figure if I do a decent album showing off my talents maybe I can get gigs better locally.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^Didn't Bulb/Periphery start out that way? He just made some stuff, got some musicians together that wanted to play it, and played some shows WITHOUT a singer, and later with one, and then rose to what they are now? Im not a fanboy, so I don't know everything that is the Peripherals.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2012)

I've pretty much given up on forming a band any time soon. I might as well just play to myself.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm 26 and it doesn't get any better 10 years later. Not everyone is as dedicated as they say and chemistry is always a must. It's a trial and error thing I think.

I'm just going to start writing my own stuff again and just post ads to see who wants to get down on it when I'm done. Maybe you should try something similar.


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 23, 2012)

Ojinomoto said:


> ^^^Didn't Bulb/Periphery start out that way? He just made some stuff, got some musicians together that wanted to play it, and played some shows WITHOUT a singer, and later with one, and then rose to what they are now? Im not a fanboy, so I don't know everything that is the Peripherals.



yeah, moreorless. Kinda what I'm doing, too. Technically I have my current band still, but I don't do much writing for that, which I'm okay with. If it doesn't go anywhere, I have 60+ minutes of proggy/techy/groovey metalcore written that I'll record myself and audition some vocalists and get members together. xD


----------



## Nonapod (Jul 23, 2012)

You're trying to find between 2 and 5 other talented, driven, people who are most probably 

- Interested in making music in the same (or damn close to the same) niche genre you're into
- Have relatively stable schedules that more or less align
- Aren't already ensconced in a band that they're very happy with or feel a very strong loyalty to. 
- Are geographically within a reasonable driving distance
- Are ideally all within 10 years of your own age
- Aren't either egomaniacs or complete flakes (saddly both are common afflictions of highly talented musicians)

You can compromise a tad on some of those points, but generally that's the reality. When you consider all that, it's somewhat of a miracle that any new progressive metal bands appear.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 23, 2012)

The only thing I can tell is get to know the members first before making any desperate recruits... I wouldn't want you realising in few years time that your singer is suddenly Axl Rose MKII... you may get stuck with these people in a van... choose wisely.


----------



## charlieshreds (Jul 23, 2012)

Did not know that tbh,ha.Just seemed like the best route for me.


----------



## fassaction (Jul 23, 2012)

As someone who has played in bands the majority of my adult life, I can give a little input...

You have to understand, a LOT of kids start playing high school around the 14-17 age range. You have to also be prepared that it takes a while to get good at playing guitar, and even when you DO get good, the chances that you can afford gigging quality gear are slim. 

College years are a prime time to play in bands. The ages of 18-25 were some of the best times of my life, especially when it came to music. Kids might have saved up for some nicer gear, been playing a little longer and are better at their craft. During this age range you will be more willing to travel for gigs, gig frequently, and will likely have ambitions of touring or hopes of taking it further than your home town area.

After 25.....fuck. I have never given up on my music, but peoples priorities change after 25-ish. Im 32 and still play in bands, but its much more lax on my part. I never get involved with a project that practices more than once a week, and gigs more than once a month. If someone even mentions touring, I bow out. 

Finding people is the biggest pain in the ass. Honestly, craigslist is always going to be your best bet. Go to local shows, find kids in your age range who want to play. Musicians Wanted - Search Local Musician Classifieds : BandMix.com is ok....but dont hold your breathe on finding someone on there, Ive had a bandmix account for over 5 years, and I have yet to come across anybody that was anything more than an amateur. Post an ad on the bulletin board in your home town music store....most stores have them. You would be surprised who might hit you up. 

I must be bored....i just typed 3 paragraphs....


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 24, 2012)

I've had these same problems. I started playing in bands as soon as I picked up a guitar (around my 15th birthday) and I've had so many moments where I've been so close to giving up but I've had someone support me through pretty much all of it, telling me not to give up.

A little more than a year ago I wrote an albums worth of prog metal songs with a major concept around them, it was written for one guitar, a bass, drums, keyboard/piano, violin and at least three vocalists (two female and one male). When I finished I was like "F*ck! How am I going to find all the people I need for this?"

Today I have a band consisting of a violinist+backup vocalist, keyboardist who also plays electric piano, female lead vocalist, bassist who can actually play all the shit I wrote for the songs, a drummer and I play guitar and do the male vocals.

Considering all the shitty band experiences I had before this is a dream come true and I found some of these band members in the strangest places. My violinist works with me and when I first met her she didn't get the appeal of metal, then I showed her Unexpect and a couple of other influences of mine and she was hooked. The bassist actually started playing bass to get in the band, his progress is insane, he used to be in art class with my girlfriend and one day we met him in a supermarket and he was like "Hey do you have some tabs of your bands songs, I need something to practice". Shortly afterwards was in the band.

So I know this is a long post but I know what it feels like to be on the verge of giving up but even now when my band is in the first part of it's life (we've played a couple of gigs and have already practiced over half the album, recorded three very rough demo songs) the fact that it's working so far has gotten me so far moral wise.

TL-DR version:
Don't give up if music is your passion.


----------



## Valennic (Jul 24, 2012)

Me and my buddy are trying to form something, but we can't find anyone. Everyone he knows is either flaky as hell or way too far away. Besides, being forced to write in certain genres is really fucking irritating.

So lately I've taken to playing with myself.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 24, 2012)

Valennic said:


> Me and my buddy are trying to form something, but we can't find anyone. Everyone he knows is either flaky as hell or way too far away. Besides, being forced to write in certain genres is really fucking irritating.



One big problem I used to have were people too obsessed with choosing and limiting themselves to a genre. The most hated one being "I dunno, I just wanna make something similar to In flames and Lamb of God"



Valennic said:


> So lately I've taken to playing with myself.









"Lately I've taken many short walks by myself"


----------



## McKay (Jul 24, 2012)

Try not acting like an elitist asshole - being in a band is about combining influences, not imposing them on people. If people want to do JFAC style stuff, _get together and make something new_.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 24, 2012)

Ckackley said:


> 1. Musicians are flaky
> 
> 2. Musicians each have their own style which seldom matches what anyone else wants.
> 
> ...




I have always found, in that last paragraph you wrote, that that is the mark of a good band. No one is really playing exactly what they want, but you are all comfortable and capable enough to compromise and create something that arguably, is better at the end of the day. 

The other side of the coin, aside from flaky musicians, is you get folks like me who are only home half the time. While I would gladly give that half the time to a band, very infrequently is a band looking for a guy who is in a place non-existant to maps half the time due to having a life and a career. 

So you get flaky musicians, or us wonderful weekend warriors. Take your pick. The big secret is us weekened warriors probably have a lot more fun than full time musicians .




pink freud said:


> Bass players are either so passive in a band they might as well not even exist, ex-guitar players who were out-ego'd or are talented enough that they would rather be playing in some funk-jazz-fusion band.
> 
> That's why.



, damn, hit the nail on the head there.



JStraitiff said:


> Adding in playing ERGs even just 7 strings makes it even more difficult to find a second guitarist.



It does certainly add a level of difficulty when 7 string / ERG players think that because they have one everyone else in the band must also have one. It does indeed.


----------



## Enselmis (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm just lucky but in Winnipeg it seems really easy to run into people with similar music tastes and enough commitment and facility to make a band. Hell, I'm in three and they all play totally different stuff. I'm having fun and that's what counts I guess.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 25, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> It does certainly add a level of difficulty when 7 string / ERG players think that because they have one everyone else in the band must also have one. It does indeed.



Yeah, this logic  I'm currently writing a song for a 9 string in Eb standard and a 7 string in open C#


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ckackley said:


> 1. Musicians are flaky
> 
> 2. Musicians each have their own style which seldom matches what anyone else wants.
> 
> ...



This.


People are total flakes. Even the ones im in a band with  my bassist never comes to practice 'cause he dosnt know when it is'.....every thursday since....welll ever haha

My singer does ad he pleases too...

I guess just find people whos shit you can deal with


----------



## Winspear (Jul 25, 2012)

Man, I find some of this shit utterly unbelievable. Damn. Really destroys any idea I have of being in a band again one day - though that's not important to me anymore. It was fun, though.

My only experience in a band is with my teenage best friends group and one of their dads. So a very tight unit socially. I left for uni and they are still going strong and playing Bloodstock this year. The only problem is though, they can't hear/wont accept the skill level required to be a professional recording musician or work towards it. It's a shame as they write great songs and wont split up - they just can't play too well individually!


----------



## Opion (Jul 25, 2012)

I personally want to start by saying thank you to the likes of Misha, Nolly, Chimp Spanner, & all of those before them who kickstarted the DIY bedroom musician train a few years back.

Without the know-how, motivation and media that ignited the passion in this forum and worldwide to create their own music, I would be SO fucked. And I'm sure this is true among many others in faraway places with little to no music scene.

I live in a place where only 2 or 3 other people, hell, realistically probably only a dozen, actually know what they're talking about when it comes to progressive metal and fancy gear. It's quite painful trying to play with other people when they can't keep time, tune their guitars correctly, etc. or even feel the rhythm in a simple change. Hell, this is sludge city after all. High-speed legato and ripping arpeggios aren't everyone's strong point around here. 

I guess what i'm trying to say is that without home recording equipment, my creativity would be zapped. I'm constantly arranging stuff on my computer and on my head in hopes that one day, i'll meet someone or a band that needs a guitarist, and in the rare occasion our musical brains ever line up i'll go, "Hey, I have a bunch of songs written..." and BOOM. Insta-material! One can only hope.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 25, 2012)

^ My thoughts exactly. Plus the fact that said guys and their music reinspired me and saved me entirely from a 4 year videogame addiction. Well actually 9 years, but only 4 of which I'd been playing guitar.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't give up mate, be persistant. It's difficult to find 3-4 other members who are not only skilled at their instrument, but as passionate as (the same) music as yourself.
I've been playing in bands since i was 14 (i'm 28) and i've seen many come and go.
Kids get a license and want a fancy car and forget their drumkit....kids get into drugs and forget their guitar, hell some get girlfriends and forget about music all together.

You're young and have plenty of time! Go to shows, meet new people. Make demos at home and share them around. You'll get there eventually man it all takes time.
Keep at it!


----------



## Semichastny (Jul 26, 2012)

I've found it hard because the musicians in my area are in very traditional and conservative punk or jazz bands.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 26, 2012)

Good chemistry is worth waiting for and not settling for less.
Keep writing, record constantly, your craft will improve and grow and you'll have more material to present to other prospective bandmates/collaborators. 
When you sit down to jam/write with other musicians and it just clicks, it clicks, and you'll know.

I've been jamming with the same bass player for nearly 3 years, just got a drummer, and don't anticipate finding a 2nd guitarist for probably another year, but by the time we do, the core of the band will already be very well intact.


----------



## lava (Jul 26, 2012)

Opion said:


> I personally want to start by saying thank you to the likes of Misha, Nolly, Chimp Spanner, & all of those before them who kickstarted the DIY bedroom musician train a few years back.
> 
> Without the know-how, motivation and media that ignited the passion in this forum and worldwide to create their own music, I would be SO fucked. And I'm sure this is true among many others in faraway places with little to no music scene.



I get what you're saying and you're right that those guys really energized bedroom recording. But for the record, myself and lot of other folks have been bedroom recording since like 1995 which is about as early as you could possibly bedroom record with a computer. That would probably put Misha and Nolly in Kindergarten about that time.  Just sayin'. Not to mention people bedroom recording with analog 4-tracks before that, however the quality there was suspect at best. But I digress.


----------



## sleightest (Jul 26, 2012)

Im 25 and ive been playing for 12 years. I have never been in a band. I have tried so hard to start projects but apparently nobody wants to play with me. Ive jammed a ton but nobody is serious. My plan now is to acquire a bass, program drums and do everything myself then recruit people who might be interested. If you want to do something right you gotta DIY.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 6, 2012)

Opion said:


> Hell, this is sludge city after all. High-speed legato and ripping arpeggios aren't everyone's strong point around here.



Sounds like a great combination to me - see if you can work something out!

Then again I'm middling flakey and play in band where sludge is a component and go for aggression over precise technique...


----------



## guitareben (Sep 6, 2012)

Ojinomoto said:


> You know, they make this program called Superior Drummer that'll take care of that? Ive seen two guitarist onstage who used it as a backing track that was played from an mp3 player. Find a way, make a way.



And there is a bass program called Trilian, which programs bass ^^

So you can substitute no band for a virtual band until you find awesome people


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 6, 2012)

Something I've kinda been noticing over the past few weeks.

Motivation seems to be contagious...

A lot of folks will say they're down for this, that and the third but when asked to do so seem to come up with a lot of excuses or just seem to just be unavailable for reasons unexplained.

I have been playing in a jam type capacity with various friends for a very long time and there was always talk of "Let's start a band" and what-have-you, but nothing ever really seemed to happen. I would brainstorm with them and say, "At the end of next week let's see if we can have each person bring an idea to the table," etc. Nothing...

My drummer just leaves his kit at my house and for the longest time I just never touched it. They're his drums, I don't wanna break shit, so on and yada yada... Well recently I've gotten frustrated with the inconsistencies in our practice schedule so I took it upon myself to just start recording full song versions of EVERY idea I come up with even if the "full song version" isn't meant to be the final version. It's just to have something on paper, ya know? 

Well... Since I've started doing that, I just send the mixdowns to my drummer and keys player with whom I seem to get together most often (They say guitar players are a dime a dozen and I can't find a second guitarist to save my life; I'm pulling double duty on guitar and bass!), and the drummer AND keys player seem to be a lot more motivated. I get the keys player coming over CONSISTENTLY every weekend for tracking/brainstorming now whereas before he would be more into going to a party or a show (which in some cases is still cool; I went with him to see Vai last week!).

The drummer has been coming over sometimes multiple times in a week now to jam/brainstorm/track/etc and we've been taking steps toward bettering our recordings such as getting a decent set of drum mics and a mixer.

It seems like with each idea I record we're becoming more and more motivated as a group and it's a damn good feeling. 

TL;DR - Sometimes it's hard to get a band started bc everyone is looking to everyone else to take initiative. I didn't want to at first bc I felt like I'd come across as a tyrant and only further exacerbate the problem, but it turned out to be the exact opposite.


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 6, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Something I've kinda been noticing over the past few weeks.
> 
> Motivation seems to be contagious...



This is the best advice in the thread.


----------



## djyngwie (Sep 6, 2012)

With my current band, the problem is not initiative and motivation: Out of the four of us, two of us (me and the bass player) are constantly writing songs/parts and the singer's working on vocal lines/tweaking the ones we've written to suit her style. Even out drummer writes the occasional riff or even full song idea. So now we've got ten finished songs and loads of ideas floating around.

Nah, our real problem now is trying to find a keyboard player. Keyboard players interested in playing metal (even the comparatively more mellow, melodic stuff we do) is just so hard. We did find one, seemingly perfect guy for the job, but of course he was offered to join a signed, touring band just before we got really serious working with him.

All in all, it feels a bit like this:


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 6, 2012)

My band is finally getting started up after beginning writing in August last year. Pretty much have 6 songs fully written now and we're going to record a single track in October, but jesus it took some time to get here, and we still don't have a bassist. Worst part is me and the other guitarist are pretty opposite on most ideas, I'm basically into the progressive metal scene and everything low and groovy while he is very into "metalcore" roots with riffs like parkway, which i just can't get into. It's annoying when i want to progress to a 7 string and he's saying stuff like "Sure you can get one and I might even get one down the line but that doesn't mean it will be played in the band, 7 strings don't belong in our music". This is all being said while the drummer and I make like 85% of the material :/

Oh well /end rant, the bottom line is getting this lineup was hard but hopefully it starts to pay off! First show in a few weeks then recording in a month. Getting keen


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 6, 2012)

djyngwie said:


> Nah, our real problem now is trying to find a keyboard player. Keyboard players interested in playing metal (even the comparatively more mellow, melodic stuff we do) is just so hard. We did find one, seemingly perfect guy for the job, but of course he was offered to join a signed, touring band just before we got really serious working with him.
> 
> All in all, it feels a bit like this:



I suppose that's where I'm lucky, a good friend of our drummer has played keyboard/piano all his life and is basically a beast at sight reading and all that, and now he's playing with us. Only his priorities in life do not put us at the top, so if we have a band commitment and he has something else on he will usually try to postpone it or just not come. Oh well, backing tracks will always be around for us


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 6, 2012)

djyngwie said:


> With my current band, the problem is not initiative and motivation: Out of the four of us, two of us (me and the bass player) are constantly writing songs/parts and the singer's working on vocal lines/tweaking the ones we've written to suit her style. Even out drummer writes the occasional riff or even full song idea. So now we've got ten finished songs and loads of ideas floating around.
> 
> Nah, our real problem now is trying to find a keyboard player. Keyboard players interested in playing metal (even the comparatively more mellow, melodic stuff we do) is just so hard. We did find one, seemingly perfect guy for the job, but of course he was offered to join a signed, touring band just before we got really serious working with him.
> 
> All in all, it feels a bit like this:



YRG1000V2

Do it now


----------



## Najka (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't get discuraged bro! Keep growing as a musician and make your self marketable, you will attract like-minded people. It's a little harder when in highschool, your world may seem confined to the people wondering it's halls but if you keep at it; you'll be successfull in your own right. Other people will never make things happen for you, the people who truley understand that are the ones who come out on top.


----------



## Alcojuana (Sep 8, 2012)

damn, its always been pretty damn easy for me. maybe im just lucky? get really good and then start auditioning for real legitimate bands in the closest big city. then use the connections you make to start a band of your own.


----------



## fps (Sep 8, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Something I've kinda been noticing over the past few weeks.
> 
> Motivation seems to be contagious...
> 
> ...



I'd agree with all of this, really good post.

If you're motivated and slamming out ideas for other people to work with that's the best thing you can do, people can start to see something take shape and they respond to that. Whether with positive or negative feedback, you're there sculpting something, rather than worrying what materials you're going to use.
There has to be someone who takes the initiative and creates ideas from which to work. If you have a little recording set-up then start putting riffs and things down. But there's so much more to keeping people interested, you've gotta respect the people you're working with, listen to them, embrace their ideas and opinions as well, that's what a band is. You can lead from the front while everyone still has their voice heard musically, but it's a tricky skill. 
My band was an idea for about 4 years, finally got gigging a year after I'd finished uni (recruiting/writing took a long time) lost its rhythm section just over a year ago for all manner of reasons, and now we have built it back up, found a new rhythm section, are better than ever, and have an album coming out. You've got to work hard to be motivated, positive and creative at all times, and good things will happen.


----------



## Cdub (Sep 8, 2012)

This is a great thread.
Very first post, OP said 17 years old, thought play with some older dudes? When I was 17, I was playing guitar with a dude who was 26. Just met him by coincidence, but he turned into this older brother to me. We wrote a shit load of songs, good stuff because he grew up on Megadeth and thrash, but I got started with kill switch, as I lay dying, shadows fall... We met in the middle, learned plenty from each other. Never could find a decent drummer. Tried everyone we found (3 drummers in a town of 15,000) Didn't give up until he got cancer. That makes things different, of course, but even now when I'm supposed to be involved with my other friend's band who have played shows in OKC (and I'm nearly 24), I feel like I'm stuck in the middle of no where, surrounded by rednecks and tweekers, and metal means "hair metal" --- the cowboys all hate "head banger" music. Fuck them all. On the other hand, I've spent plenty of time on unheard solo projects. Hearing so many people say, in this thread, "go solo." You guys are right. Writing stuff on my own is where I'm at because I can't find any body with the same interests. But ultimately, I'd prefer to play in a band, with people so brilliant that I have to try harder. Then the input is like % 500, and the music would be epic


----------



## fps (Sep 8, 2012)

Cdub said:


> This is a great thread.
> Very first post, OP said 17 years old, thought play with some older dudes? When I was 17, I was playing guitar with a dude who was 26. Just met him by coincidence, but he turned into this older brother to me. We wrote a shit load of songs, good stuff because he grew up on Megadeth and thrash, but I got started with kill switch, as I lay dying, shadows fall... We met in the middle, learned plenty from each other. Never could find a decent drummer. Tried everyone we found (3 drummers in a town of 15,000) Didn't give up until he got cancer. That makes things different, of course, but even now when I'm supposed to be involved with my other friend's band who have played shows in OKC (and I'm nearly 24), I feel like I'm stuck in the middle of no where, surrounded by rednecks and tweekers, and metal means "hair metal" --- the cowboys all hate "head banger" music. Fuck them all. On the other hand, I've spent plenty of time on unheard solo projects. Hearing so many people say, in this thread, "go solo." You guys are right. Writing stuff on my own is where I'm at because I can't find any body with the same interests. But ultimately, I'd prefer to play in a band, with people so brilliant that I have to try harder. Then the input is like % 500, and the music would be epic



I'm never quite sure how it works (I assume everyone needs the same interface) but have you tried an online collaboration? I'm about to start one, been approached to add some guitar riffs to someone's beatz haha, sounds like it could be ace.


----------



## Ghoul-7 (Sep 8, 2012)

I live in Finland so the scene here is pretty good. Theres a lot of really good musicians here. There's only one problem. Every goddamn one of them wants play in a COB cover band


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 8, 2012)

Cdub said:


> This is a great thread.
> Very first post, OP said 17 years old, thought play with some older dudes? When I was 17, I was playing guitar with a dude who was 26. Just met him by coincidence, but he turned into this older brother to me. We wrote a shit load of songs, good stuff because he grew up on Megadeth and thrash, but I got started with kill switch, as I lay dying, shadows fall... We met in the middle, learned plenty from each other. Never could find a decent drummer. Tried everyone we found (3 drummers in a town of 15,000) Didn't give up until he got cancer. That makes things different, of course, but even now when I'm supposed to be involved with my other friend's band who have played shows in OKC (and I'm nearly 24), I feel like I'm stuck in the middle of no where, surrounded by rednecks and tweekers, and metal means "hair metal" --- the cowboys all hate "head banger" music. Fuck them all. On the other hand, I've spent plenty of time on unheard solo projects. Hearing so many people say, in this thread, "go solo." You guys are right. Writing stuff on my own is where I'm at because I can't find any body with the same interests. But ultimately, I'd prefer to play in a band, with people so brilliant that I have to try harder. Then the input is like % 500, and the music would be epic



OT: CDub like the ping pong movie? 

Unheard solo albums may not necessarily remain unheard, broski


----------



## frogunrua (Sep 8, 2012)

I live in a town of roughly 6,000 lol. There are actually 2 people here with 8 strings, me and my buddy. Thankfully we share the same interests musically and non musically. Our biggest problem is finding a drummer that can tear it up. Sadly I know all kinds of drummers, I've been a percussionist since 7th grade... So even with all of the drummers I've met through band, I've only found a couple that listen to metal. That's when they say they want to be in a metalcore band or even worse a easycore band WTF!!!!???
Now there is one drummer that I've been great friends with for years now. We marched snare together and he loves HEAVY metal, but he is playing in a christian metalcore band from a college town an hour away. So it's like move away so you can actually get a whole band together, or do some home recording and never play anywhere... Personally I like being watched on stage, but it looks like a cover band playing bars is the only way that would happen here... Those bars are at least 30 minutes away in every direction also...


----------

